# Palm Beach First Catch 4/4/2014



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

This was my 4th attempt at Palm Beach, first 2 attempts were complete doughnut days, 3rd time got smashed around in the surf a bit and the old confidence took a beating and gave in too easy 4th attempt finally success! Had a great morning hit the water at 6:45am a bit later than was hoping, small swell near to perfect conditions. Water was alive with activity saw some birds in the distance towards Burleigh Heads working the surface, no one in that area started tracking that way never got there as I was trolling and got smashed on the first hit, had plenty of drag on but lost the lot. As I was rerigging number 2 rod went off and it was all history and chaos from that point. All in all 3 Spaniards and 2 Spotties and ran out of bait, schools working the surface everywhere, could of thrown some metals around and caught more but how much does one need.
Check out my video at


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well done on a great haul mate, just rewards for your persistence!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Justin the fish fever must have been running thick in your blood when the first hookup came,that's a cracker session for sure I still get that adrenaline pumping when the reel screams off and I know it's a big fish ,that feeling never goes and it's addictive,you maybe have a bout of fish aholics syndrome reeel soon.
See you at the meetings on the big blue ,we discuss our addiction on the reef...lol


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

cjbfisher said:


> Great session Justin. Great first trip report.


 Thanks cjbfisher hope theres more in the future!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

scater said:


> Well done on a great haul mate, just rewards for your persistence!


 Thanks scater, it's just so easy to give up, with persistence it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Safa said:


> Justin the fish fever must have been running thick in your blood when the first hookup came,that's a cracker session for sure I still get that adrenaline pumping when the reel screams off and I know it's a big fish ,that feeling never goes and it's addictive,you maybe have a bout of fish aholics syndrome reeel soon.
> See you at the meetings on the big blue ,we discuss our addiction on the reef...lol


 Thanks Safa, this is down to you for all your help and guidance, your a real champion for sharing your knowledge and experience with me, I appreciate it buddie!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

rodpac said:


> JustinMitchell said:
> 
> 
> > Check out my video at
> ...


 Thanks rodpac, great way of looking at it!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times congrats.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on a good haul of fish, Mitchell. Well deserved by the sounds of it.
Still waiting for my first Spaniard.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate,you got the mojo flowing now.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done. Reward for persistence and effort. No sweeter victory can be had. Still buzzing?


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

What a session! More than makes up for the few donoughts.

Awesome mixing on the soundtrack as well mate!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

That's great going mate , bet your hooked now

Cheers


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Bertros said:


> alangoggin said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome mixing on the soundtrack as well mate!
> ...


 Thanks Matt, I'll remember to use a toothpick next time after I eat Mackerel!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

KingCobe said:


> That's great going mate , bet your hooked now
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks KingCobe yeah hooked alright just bought myself some new rods today, pumped for the next trip, pity have to work for a living!


----------

